
Artificial intelligence is helping old video games look like new - bryanrasmussen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/18/18311287/ai-upscaling-algorithms-video-games-mods-modding-esrgan-gigapixel
======
ktpsns
Summary: Machine learning makes a superior interpolation algorithm.
(Surprise!)

